# Kindle



## cdsj (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi does anyone know if the kindle 3g works in Sharm and if the browser on it lets you post on facebook/ msn.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

cdsj said:


> Hi does anyone know if the kindle 3g works in Sharm and if the browser on it lets you post on facebook/ msn.


I don't have one so I can't answer accurately, but I would expect that it would work if you were in a free wi-fi area, but that you would not be able to connect to a 3G network.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

cdsj said:


> Hi does anyone know if the kindle 3g works in Sharm and if the browser on it lets you post on facebook/ msn.


If Sharm has a 3G network your kindle should connect with it and also be able to connect with Facebook but you might find that Facebook is slow.....have a friend who uses a one in Luxor with no problems.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Sam said:


> I don't have one so I can't answer accurately, but I would expect that it would work if you were in a free wi-fi area, but that you would not be able to connect to a 3G network.


I was in Sharm a month ago and friends with an iPad worked with 3G, as did my iPhone.


----------

